# [nvidia drivers] Problème à l'install des 96.26 (résolu)

## GutsBlack

Bonjour,

Voilà ça fait quelques jours que je teste une Gentoo 2006.1, j'en suis à l'installation des drivers nVidia 1.0.9626 mais je n'y arrives pas.

Je suis en X.org 7.1 correctement installé j'ai suivis quelques tutos pour le drivers nVidia mais un emerge -pv nvidia-drivers ne me propose que le nVidia 8774 et rien d'autres.

j'ai essayé de mettre dans package.unmask et keywords x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9626* mais ça ne fonctionne pas.

Quelqu'un aurais-t-il une idée ?

Merci d'avance  :Smile: Last edited by GutsBlack on Fri Oct 27, 2006 11:35 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Temet

Dans le package.unmask > x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

Dans le package.keywords > x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers ~x86

(ou ~amd64, adapte à ta machine)

----------

## GutsBlack

Ca ne marche pas non plus... je désespère un peu, j'ai l'impression que quelque chose manque mais je ne vois pas quoi.

----------

## Temet

C'est parce que tu n'as pas synchro portage depuis quelques temps!

Le driver stable n'est pas le 8774 mais le 8776.

Et puis va lire les conventions du forum concernant ton titre, il n'est pas aux normes.

----------

## GutsBlack

 *Temet wrote:*   

> C'est parce que tu n'as pas synchro portage depuis quelques temps!
> 
> Le driver stable n'est pas le 8774 mais le 8776.

 

Effectivement après avoir fait un emerge--sync, je vois bien un 8776 mais impossible d'avoir le beta 9626. je continus mes recherches... mais c'est bizarre la semaine dernière ça ne m'avais pas poser de problème.

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Et puis va lire les conventions du forum concernant ton titre, il n'est pas aux normes.

 

Heu oui désolé je viens de modifier   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Temet

cat /etc/portage/package.keywords

cat /etc/portage/package.unmask

que donnent ces deux commandes?

----------

## GutsBlack

cat /etc/portage/package.keywords me donne

```
=x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.5

=media-libs/mesa-6.5-r3

=x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1

=x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-1.1.2

=x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.1.1

=x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.0

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers ~x86
```

et cat /etc/portage/package.unmask me donne

```
x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers
```

----------

## Mickael

Bonjours je ne fais que passer :

Juste  au cas ou tu serais passé à coté :

[Nvidia] Changement dans la gestion du driver binaire

----------

## Temet

```
=x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.5

=media-libs/mesa-6.5-r3

=x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1

=x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-1.1.2

=x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.1.1

=x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.0

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev
```

Tout ça ne sert à rien (xorg 7.1 est déjà en stable), et est même faux ... manque le keywords.

Vire moi ça et regarde à nouveau  :Wink: 

----------

## GutsBlack

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Tout ça ne sert à rien (xorg 7.1 est déjà en stable), et est même faux ... manque le keywords.
> 
> Vire moi ça et regarde à nouveau 

 

Ok je vais chercher un peu avec vos deux réponses merci beaucoup.

Sinon je n'ai fait que suivre les indications du wiki francais sur gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Ouep, il y a écrit de démasquer ... d'un coté t'es censé savoir que t'as xorg 7.1.

Et s'il n'a pas écrit le keyword (~x86 ou ~amd64), c'est justement (enfin je pense) car il dépend de l'architecture  :Wink: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> =x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.5
> 
> ...

 

exact et pas besoin non plus de spécifier une version ...

----------

## CryoGen

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> =x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.5
> 
> ...

 

Ben moi je specifie la version si je veux ~archer une version specifique... je suis passé à Xorg7.1 avant le passage en satble (je suis en amd64) et j'ai bloqué les versions pour ne pas passer plus loin  :Smile:  maintenant je peux nettoyé mon .keywords .unmask ^_^

----------

## ultrabug

Salut,

En supposant que tu fasses tout ca pour beryl, dans le howto suivant, ils expliquent comment avoir les drivers nvidia que tu cherches :

http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Beryl#Nvidia

Bon courage

----------

## GutsBlack

 *ultrabug wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> En supposant que tu fasses tout ca pour beryl, dans le howto suivant, ils expliquent comment avoir les drivers nvidia que tu cherches :
> 
> http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Beryl#Nvidia
> ...

 

Oui c'est mon but mais avec le tuto ça ne marche pas, mais il date un peu !

Bon sinon merci beaucoup pour l'aide j'ai finalement réussi, j'ai repris de zéro, j'ai viré les deux fichiers dans /etc/portage et je les ai recréé avec la première solution de Temet et bingo !!

Allez hop prochaine étape pour moi e17 et beryl  :Very Happy: 

----------

## PabOu

 *GutsBlack wrote:*   

> Voilà ça fait quelques jours que je teste une Gentoo 2006.1

 

Salut !

Juste pour clarifier un point (je ne sais pas si tu avais compris ou pas donc je vais faire comme si tu n'avais pas compris), il n'y a pas (vraiment) de différence entre les différentes "versions" de Gentoo (comme tu dis ici "2006.1"). En fait il n'y a pas de "versions" de Gentoo, il y a simplement des médias (livecd/dvd et installcd/dvd) différents.

À part les modifications impliquées par mon fichier make.conf (ce qui rend le système complètement customisée selon nos besoins à chacun et qui fait une bonne partie de la puissance de Gentoo), et un lien symbolique près (qui ne change rien de notable en théorie et encore moins en pratique), ta Gentoo fraichement installée est identique à la mienne qui a été installée il y a 3 ans et mise à jour régulièrement depuis, et pareille que celle de toutes les autres Gentoo quoi :P.

Je tenais à le préciser parceque dans 6 mois quand un nouveau média sortira (2007.0), tu aurais pu mal comprendre et réinstaller tout ton système (comme il faut le faire avec d'autres distributions et ca provoque la confusion à plein de gens et peut-être à toi, d'où ma remarque) alors que cela aurait été inutile car si tu mets ta Gentoo à jour, tu aurais exactement le même résultat mais sans devoir télécharger le nouveau média et réinstaller.

----------

## Temet

 *GutsBlack wrote:*   

> Allez hop prochaine étape pour moi e17 et beryl 

 

Ne perds pas le temps la dessus, E17 est et ne sera pas compatible Beryl (choix des devs  :Wink: )

----------

## kopp

@Pabou : ah non je suis pas d'accord, toutes les Gentoo ne sont pas pareil, bien au contraire ! Il n'y a pas de versions comme on l'entend habituellement, ce que tu soulignes bien, mais cela fait justement qu'elles sont toutes différentes !

----------

## PabOu

 *kopp wrote:*   

> @Pabou : ah non je suis pas d'accord, toutes les Gentoo ne sont pas pareil, bien au contraire ! Il n'y a pas de versions comme on l'entend habituellement, ce que tu soulignes bien, mais cela fait justement qu'elles sont toutes différentes !

 

Oui je suis d'accord et c'est pour ça que j'ai mis  *PabOu wrote:*   

> À part les modifications impliquées par mon fichier make.conf (ce qui rend le système complètement customisée selon nos besoins à chacun et qui fait une bonne partie de la puissance de Gentoo)

 

J'ai ignoré cette idée dans le reste du texte pour ne pas embrouiller mes explications qui étaient avant tout sur les nouveaux profils qui n'impliquent pas une réinstallation complète du système, comme on l'a déjà vu.

----------

## titoucha

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> =x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.5
> 
> ...

 

Le keyword n'est pas du tout obligatoire, il est implicite.

----------

